# Best Way To Raise Your Humidity During Drying???



## Hotsause (Dec 16, 2010)

So my humidity has always been super low. My last 2 Harvested didnt taste as well as they could have because of my drying conditions. I tried my Basement bathroom Temps around 70-76 RH 10%-16% at the most. Now i am trying my Bathroom and my temp is 85 and RH is 10%.... I put jars of water all over and filled the sinks up with hot water but it doesnt seem to be helping... Somebody gave me the idea you could put your buds in the jar before they are to dry but im still worried about taste and its way easier to get mold this way. Anyway Your ideas??? Digital Humidifier?


----------



## *Love420 (Dec 16, 2010)

Digital humidifier would be the best for sure. I use a couple buckets of water with air stones in them. Not as good as a humidifier but it works!


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Dec 16, 2010)

If you don't want to actually buy a humidifier- which would be the best option, you can buy the wick material used in them. Leave them sitting upright in a tray of water - the extra evaporation surface area will help. Add a fan, and you've got the same thing as many store bought


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the Info Love and Pull. I'm gonna buy a Digital Humidifier no reason to be cheap when this is the part of growing that counts. + Rep


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2010)

wat up fellow 600er. i have two humidifiers and they both suck balls pretty bad, they only manage to raise humidity 5-10% at most, thats with them both on full tilt. i find that if it is warm enough a wet towel hung in the grow room beats everything else hands down. if you can, try this before you waste money on a humidifier.

good luck mate

edit!
sorry didn't read the post properly, humidifier might be your only option, digital is the way forward my man.


----------



## mygirls (Dec 16, 2010)

raising your humitity during drying could cause mold


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 16, 2010)

mygirls said:


> raising your humitity during drying could cause mold


 True but drying my Buds in 9%-16% Humidity isnt doing anything but giving me HAY taste even after a 3 week cure mostly Hay


----------



## mygirls (Dec 19, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> True but drying my Buds in 9%-16% Humidity isnt doing anything but giving me HAY taste even after a 3 week cure mostly Hay


thats not a cureing problem by the taste, thats the bud its self. try a danker strin your next grow.. but i always say bud is bud.. right


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> True but drying my Buds in 9%-16% Humidity isnt doing anything but giving me HAY taste even after a 3 week cure mostly Hay


How do you trim before drying?

You could try leaving leaves on one plant that you are drying to see if it takes longer to dry. 

You could also try hanging a damp towel in your drying area.

You could also do a staged dry where you dry for a day cure for a day dry for a day cure for a day etc. 


Just some food for thought.


J


----------



## dbkick (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Hot. If you think its humidity or drying too fast(my flower room sits at 16% constantly since I'm drawing in cold air most of the time) get one of these at home depot...... http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xhf/R-202046486/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
I got one and its actually a fairly nice humidifier with hygrometer built in and all.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

Why not just trim stuff down to individual nugs and colas as you harvest and drop them straight into jars with lids on/off as necessary.


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 20, 2010)

dbkick said:


> Hey Hot. If you think its humidity or drying too fast(my flower room sits at 16% constantly since I'm drawing in cold air most of the time) get one of these at home depot...... http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xhf/R-202046486/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> I got one and its actually a fairly nice humidifier with hygrometer built in and all.





jondamon said:


> How do you trim before drying?
> 
> Thanks i was checking one of those out. I dried a sample nug for 3 days and it still had a pretty dank smell so it might have been the strain.
> 
> ...


Thanks i moved them to my Flowering Tent since its clear now The humidity is up to 25% I have a tub of water in there. I left a majority of the sugar leaves on so we will see.
I usually Trim off all the leaves i can besides some Sugar leaves then hang them to dry branch by branch after they are dry enough to were the steam almost cracks i put them into jars which is usually after 3 days



phyzix said:


> Why not just trim stuff down to individual nugs and colas as you harvest and drop them straight into jars with lids on/off as necessary.


True i was just worried it would trap the Hay smell in or would cause mold but if i watch the jars close enough i think i would be fine +rep to you all thanks for the info


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 20, 2010)

Large shallow dish with about 1/2-1 inch of water in it with a fan blowing over it raises humidity pretty good. =)


----------

